# workability



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

As a non-GTO owner ( I hate saying that) but perspective-GTO owner, I want to know how easy it is to put on aftermarket parts i.e. cams, exhaust, intake, heads, change final drive ratio, etc... on the LS1 engine and more specific the 04 GTO.


Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on your wrench turning/mechanical skills. Anybody can come on here and tell you thats it not hard but it maybe difficult for you. Some are limited on skill, tools, or ability, it all depends.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

....do you know which end of a screwdriver to use?? :confused  :lol:


----------



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

Rukee, do I use the pointy end or the plastic end? 

Yes I know the end of the screwdriver, and wrench for that matter, but I don't know if the engine bay is cramped or the clearances too close.... I have medium experiance working on cars, though I don't have a whole lot of tools. I do have some.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

This car has the best and roomiest layout of any car I've owned in 25 years. Compared to just about any other car this one is cake


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The only thing i've done so far that was a pain was going from exhaust manifolds to long tube headers. I did it in my drive on a jack by myself and was in a crappy mood for the rest of the day. Well worth it though.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I've rebuilt a chevy before (76 El Camino), and worked on a few of the smaller cars like Honda civic and Toyota MR2. besides the old Chevy, this car has more room under the hood then most anything I've had experiance with. 

there are very few things i dislike on the car, the rubber bushings suck, and the dang ignition switch seems to have a flawed housing. 

I have gotten more compliments on my 05 Yellow Jacket then any car I've ever owned.


----------



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, that's good to know. I do plan on putting in some wrench time when I get it. Though first is audio, but I know how to do that already.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the easiest car I've had to work on yet. Lots of room, simple but but proven technology.


----------

